# Renting a car while mine is down



## teh744 (Apr 14, 2018)

Are car rental fees deductible since my car will be down a few weeks?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

teh744 said:


> Are car rental fees deductible since my car will be down a few weeks?


Yes they are, you have to deduct actual expenses on a rental...

Do a mileage log

divide work miles
total miles

Then add rental (all fees) ALL gas during working periods, and all WORK related tolls

Then add up ALL gasoline purchases.

So if you drove 4,500 miles in a rental, with 3900 for uber...

3900 (work miles)
4500 (total miles)= 86.67%

So if your rental cost you $600 you multiply by .8667
And you multiple your gas ($300 total) and multiply it by .8667

you could deduct $526 + your gas for the working hours.

HOWEVER

Unless you rent from lyft or through an uber partner *that replaced exchange* you won't be able to use a rental to do uber.


----------

